# Lightning strike



## mjesse (Jun 13, 2013)

One of my after hours calls yesterday involved a lightning strike to a single family attached residence.Lightning struck the second story roof, and found the metal bath fan duct.Burned the bath fan off the ceiling and terminated at the toilet below. Melted the plastic toilet seat, and blew apart the porcelain bowl.My grandpa used to say "Never take a shower or sh*t during a thunderstorm"Last night I learned why...

View attachment 1808


View attachment 1808


/monthly_2013_06/572953e98c407_514Rivershire-061213-toilet1.jpg.665fc1eb5782843bc3f63842e3a72881.jpg


----------



## cda (Jun 13, 2013)

you sure it was lightning and not swamp gas and a match?


----------



## ICE (Jun 13, 2013)

Another picture of fatboy's bathroom.


----------



## rshuey (Jun 13, 2013)

**** happens.


----------



## rshuey (Jun 13, 2013)

If I donate more money can my **** be uncensored. haha


----------

